# Need help ASAP.



## Paradoxic70 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys new member just joined for this cause, but have been in the community since I got the goat in June.
Sunday I was ran off the road and popped a curb going 25 straight aimed at the ditch both wheels probably made contact at the same time, and put me in a 180 spin went airborne 12ft later landed in a ditch.
So far no major damage that I've found besides side skirt passenger side needs new bolts, rear passenger side wheel well plastic piece, and slight play in the steering wheel. I'm taking it to get an alignment to see if I bent the frame and a underbody inspection to look for any steering components are broken.

Haven't called insurance yet 1k deductible but I need help finding these parts I've looked all over I need an 04 passenger side skirt and all I'm pulling up are SAPS, and Rks anyone parting out?

As for the play in the steering wheel I have a two inch radius before the wheels actually turn on a straight road.
On a curved road it feels extremely loose and any speed over 65+ there's a slight vibration.
I'm expecting the worse hoping for the best I love my goat anyone know what could cause the play/vibrations?

I visually inspected rotors and rims doesn't look bent..


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If ball joints/tie rods were damaged, not sure I'd trust driving it until repaired.


----------



## Paradoxic70 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I don't really have a choice I have to drive it for work. But ill be taking it to the mechanic in the next two days. If the tie rod/ball joints were damaged could I check at all without dismantling the car or visually inspecting? 
I drove it to the mechanic yesterday he looked at it and assumed by the picture of ditches goat and seeing it person my frame may have contortional frame damage I believe he called it. 
As for the steering area he put his hand behind the tire on both front and passenger wheels and it didn't look like a bad difference between the two. 
If you had to guess would it be more beneficial to call my insurance and tell them what happened? 1k deductible but if its day 899$ for all repairs well I got a bad car fax rep anyways! I'm in limbo right now!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

First get an alignment and wheel balance to make sure that isn't the cause of your issues. Something could've been knocked loose or wheels could be bent. No idea on the frame or body stuff, I am just considering it from a suspension perspective.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think your going to be shocked at the amount of damange you find.

Call Cleveland Pick-A-Part or fParts for any body parts you need.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

> I think your going to be shocked at the amount of damage you find.
> 
> Call Cleveland Pick-A-Part or fParts for any body parts you need.


I agree with jpalamar that you might be surprised at the price for parts. 

I would find out all of the parts needed and the labor involved to replace along with prices with quotes before you go to your insurance. Doing this might save you from a shocked response from insurance that your car is totaled! 

A lot of Insurance companies seem to be totaling these cars for what seems to be minor damage. Don't go to your insurance until you know the extent of the damage and a ballpark of the repair costs (unless you are willing to possibly have your car totaled).

If the mechanic you took this to didn't put the car on a lift ("he put his hand behind the tire on both front and passenger wheels and it didn't look like a bad difference between the two") you need to go to a mechanic that does alignments. They should be able to give you a complete diagnoses and what it would take to repair. They should also be able to tell you if you have a bent frame!


----------



## Paradoxic70 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, I hope not I hope State Farm helps me out if it comes to that, but I went under the car just now with a flash light first looked at the front end all Rods and steering looking components seem perfect. No nicks no dings no bends. Then check each rotor and rim no visible bends or warps. Then looked at the car from behind my car was at and angle will post pics soon. I had a diesel hook a line to my car the way it was angled only area to hook was close to the rear left tire on the axle. It had an inch inch and a half outward camber I'm thinking its more on the rear end now than front. I'm thinking that caused the vibrations at 65+ and the steering wheel play might be from an alignment from the impact!

Praying to the gto gods that this is all!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd be worried about potential hidden damage like a fractured steering rack housing or mounts, etc.

I would not be driving that car until it was completely checked out.

Just my $.02


----------



## Paradoxic70 (Jan 15, 2013)

So I brought it to the shop to go and get the underbody looked at...
Front struts damaged, rear passenger side arm tubing bent by quarter inch, rear left brake line looks like a capital C, and I have mid passenger side frame damage. 
Called the insurance company made a claim... Hasn't gotten looked at by them but based on the damage do you think I totalled it? 

Can't tell how much frame damage but they used some magnetic measuring tool to detect if there was damage so the degree of frame damage is unknown.
If you had to guess it is totalled isn't it?

Already looking on eBay for 06 gto's with nos hahaha party time!!!:willy:


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The decision to "Total" the car will be based on the repair estimate compared to the vehicle book value.
It all depends on the repair cost....

From your description, I'd guess it will be a total if it's an '04.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the severity of the frame damage is the biggest question mark. Replacing the brake line, struts and rear control arm shouldn't be too expensive at all.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I would venture a guess that your goat is toast (the frame damage would probably put it over the top) IMO. 

Let us know how it turns out! OH and GOOD LUCK!


----------

